# rpm tach install?



## DavidLothery (Aug 2, 2017)

jus bought a 89 nissan sentra 5-speed with no rpm tach in the cluster? crazy I think but I have one just need help finding my tach wire on the coil. any info would help. thanks.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Coil B/R flows through the resistor. Coil B/W flows through the condenser. Coil B goes back to engine ground.

Distributor has 360' slit-plate crankshaft rotation sensor, along with 90' offsets and TDC. B/W should be power in. B should be to engine ground. G/B & G/Y signals back to ECU.

Let us know how you get on.


----------

